# Quijote Open 2017



## moralsh (Apr 14, 2017)

Are you looking for somewhere to get your last minute practice prior tu Paris Worlds? Would you like to spend a great weekend in the Spanish "la mancha" area? If any of the answers are yes, you should consider coming to Quijote Open 2017.

 

Argamasilla de Alba is located in Ciudad Real, some 90 minutes away from Madrid, you can find there nice people, good food, and some Quijote history.
There will be a free place to stay on both Friday and Saturday, you'll have a great time.

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask any of the organizers or just PM me.


----------

